# How to guess what wight my pup will be?



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a 3 mouth old female pup 
Her father wight 120 lb 
N her mother 70 lb 
There is a way to guess how big she will be?
Bty it's my first time here (;
Thanks for helping (;



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rule of thumb, double the weight at 4 months for a guess-timate.

and welcome to GP


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you (;



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Some one told me that 
You can calculate the weight 
If you know the parents weight 
Mother 70lb
Father 120lb
Together 190lb divide by 2 - 85lb
Is it right ??? /:


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> Some one told me that
> You can calculate the weight
> If you know the parents weight
> Mother 70lb
> ...


Not sure but it doesn't sound right in the fact that the 120lb dog is prolly overweight too. A lot of people think fat=healthy. and I've heard stories of sons bein bigger than fathers. There's a lot more that goes into a dog genetically than just a sire and dam.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have heard and gone by the 4 month rule as well. Double the weight at 4 months will give the best GUESS, it may still be off a bit but the most accurate guess you can make.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

The vet told me if she gonna be big the 4 month thing not right 
Cus it take mor time to L breed to grow 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it worked on mine within a few lbs range. and my largest was in his 90lb range. may not work for mastiff type dogs but the dad being 120lbs maybe he had some mastiff in him. This breed usually is not classified as large breed, large breed pertains to mastiffs, danes, st.bernards ect .


----------



## KimberSuarez (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free

---------------------
Another Success Story for DVDs --- True Blood Season 5 DVD，miss it when you lose it!


----------

